# Question about Azek for loneframer, worldllc or others



## mact60 (May 12, 2008)

Loneframer, I saw your pictures of different Azek jobs and you do beautiful work. I have a few weeks of down time before I can start my next job and thought I'd use the time to replace some facia boards on my house with azek. I noticed that on some of your jobs you used azek on the facia. I assume you glued the corner miters. What glue do you use PVC or something else? If so would you recommend azek for this application? I know it expands a lot in the heat and just wondered if in any of your jobs you've had any callbacks due to thermal expansion, miters separating or other issues. Any opinions would be appreciated as would opinions from others with significant Azek experience.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mact60 said:


> Loneframer, I saw your pictures of different Azek jobs and you do beautiful work. I have a few weeks of down time before I can start my next job and thought I'd use the time to replace some facia boards on my house with azek. I noticed that on some of your jobs you used azek on the facia. I assume you glued the corner miters. What glue do you use PVC or something else? If so would you recommend azek for this application? I know it expands a lot in the heat and just wondered if in any of your jobs you've had any callbacks due to thermal expansion, miters separating or other issues. Any opinions would be appreciated as would opinions from others with significant Azek experience.


 Thanks for the kind words. Now, for adhesive, I like to use Christy's Red Hot. It is white in color, but is not helpfull as a gap filler, cuts must fit snugly. It comes in a squeeze tube or a caulk type tube. I recommend the squeeze tube for control. Excess can be removed immediately with a rag soaked in Goof Off and some quick elbow grease. Azek, as well as other similar trimboards, is succeptable to a good amount of expansion and contraction. However, I would recommend it for this application. One thing to watch out for is that the solvents in the glue will soften the material and it will stay that way for a day or two before the solvent evaporates completely. I try to keep the material out of the sun before installation. I have had laps move overnight due to temperature change. All in all the zero maintanance outweighs that overall. I nail it up with SS 16 ga. gun nails, roughly 16" centers. I don't fill the holes because the fillers will attract dirt and in the end looks worse than the holes. You can lightly fill them with the Christy's, but the solvent may cause dimpling of the Azek. Although Azek can be painted, darker colors will absorb more heat and exagerate the thermal expansion. I'm going to import a few pix from my camera and post back in a little while. I just finished the Azek on my own house.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Her are a few pics of my house.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

nice ''ears'' lone:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Some other jobs.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> nice ''ears'' lone:thumbup:


 Wanted to do something unconventional. I purposely didn't go back to your post to review because I wanted to be original. Now I can go back and check yours out again.:notworthy


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried rabbeting the ends on long runs at joints so if it dows open up it still shows azek.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> Has anyone tried rabbeting the ends on long runs at joints so if it dows open up it still shows azek.


 Never tried that one, but it may happen on the next house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

im giving miatec a try for long runs and saving the azek for window and door trim and for areas low to grade like water tables. 
I paint all my composites so the difference in materials shouldn't show too much


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Just upon customers request i painted certainteed restoration boards(which to me is exactly like azek) on my last project, after trying several different types of fillers fo the nails i ended up filling the nail holes with dap painters putty, it was very easy clean up and after painting was a perfect match!

i went also to an event dinner last week for parkside distributers of azek and one of the venders there from fastenmaster showed us a AZEK PLUG SYSTEM!:thumbup: you buy a box kit of plugs and screws and it comes with a predrilling bit! the system is so percise you can not tell where you plugged the srews on a sample board, we must of drove 30 screws with in a 16 1x8 sample!! the plugs are actually made of azek.

its called COR-TEX by fastenmaster


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Just upon customers request i painted certainteed restoration boards(which to me is exactly like azek) on my last project, after trying several different types of fillers fo the nails i ended up filling the nail holes with dap painters putty, it was very easy clean up and after painting was a perfect match!
> 
> i went also to an event dinner last week for parkside distributers of azek and one of the venders there from fastenmaster showed us a AZEK PLUG SYSTEM!:thumbup: you buy a box kit of plugs and screws and it comes with a predrilling bit! the system is so percise you can not tell where you plugged the srews on a sample board, we must of drove 30 screws with in a 16 1x8 sample!! the plugs are actually made of azek.
> 
> its called COR-TEX by fastenmaster


sounds expensive, but something i could use!


as far as the OP goes, we use the azek brand glue when the weather is over 40 degrees (gel's up when frozen) it goes on yellow and dries white... just keep a rag on hand for squeze out. we glue and nail and haven't run into problems yet.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I have doubts about the various adhesives holding this type of material together over the long term (40 years) given the coefficient of expansion.
and don't even think about painting a color less than 70% reflectence.
Thats why the rabbeting came up kind of like the joints in vinyl siding.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> im giving miatec a try for long runs and saving the azek for window and door trim and for areas low to grade like water tables.
> I paint all my composites so the difference in materials shouldn't show too much



Do you mean Miratec? The synthetic wood stuff with 25yr factory warranty? I have used THOUSANDS of LnFT of this stuff and I love it. I have, and am doing (today, yesterday, tomorrow) work with it on my own place. And I try to stick with PVC on windows too.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I wonder if this trick would work on azek
When installing and it is NOT being painted I am thinking that the method I use for filling nail holes in cabinet trim would work. basically it is taking a rag with mineral spirits on it and wiping the area where the hole is. Rubbing the fill stick (wax) over it till filled and wiping with mineral spirits after to blend. The mineral spirits lubricates the surface and minimizes the amount on the face. softens the stick somewhat to allow more fill and the last wipe removes the excess and makes it almost invisible. cuts the time to fill a hole by 2/3


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> I wonder if this trick would work on azek
> When installing and it is NOT being painted I am thinking that the method I use for filling nail holes in cabinet trim would work. basically it is taking a rag with mineral spirits on it and wiping the area where the hole is. Rubbing the fill stick (wax) over it till filled and wiping with mineral spirits after to blend. The mineral spirits lubricates the surface and minimizes the amount on the face. softens the stick somewhat to allow more fill and the last wipe removes the excess and makes it almost invisible. cuts the time to fill a hole by 2/3


 It's worth a try, but every type of filler I have tried attracts dirt and shows up as bad or worse than the nail holes after a few weeks. Lightly filling with the christy's seems to work best so far, but it will soften the material and dimple if applied to heavily.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> im giving miatec a try for long runs and saving the azek for window and door trim and for areas low to grade like water tables.
> I paint all my composites so the difference in materials shouldn't show too much


 Tom, one of the builders I framed for used Miratec on all of his homes. They were all coastal areas. The next time I go to Ocean City, I'll get pics, these houses are about 8 years old now. I'm curious to see how it held up. I know for a fact his guys were priming all cuts. I have a job to look at there on Tuesday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yes i meant Miratec ive used it a few times and i like it i prime all cuts also,one thing you cant do is nail or screw thru the edge or end nail,the plys seperate.But it can be glued and it paints up nice,i always recomend duration for the top coat,nice bulletproof finish.
Its also less expensive than pvc and can be painted dark colors

Heres a job i did recently replacing all the old cedar trim


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

loneframer,
the first pic(your house).on the windows you 45ed the corners and then installed a drip cap to give it a crown type appearance? what size drip cap? 5/4, 3/4?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

nEighter said:


> Do you mean Miratec? The synthetic wood stuff with 25yr factory warranty? I have used THOUSANDS of LnFT of this stuff and I love it. I have, and am doing (today, yesterday, tomorrow) work with it on my own place. And I try to stick with PVC on windows too.





tomstruble said:


> yes i meant Miratec ive used it a few times and i like it i prime all cuts also,one thing you cant do is nail or screw thru the edge or end nail,the plys seperate.But it can be glued and it paints up nice,i always recomend duration for the top coat,nice bulletproof finish.
> Its also less expensive than pvc and can be painted dark colors......


What is it?
Web site says composite,
is it like CDX?
What?



loneframer said:


> ..... used Miratec on all of his homes. They were all coastal areas...... I'll get pics, these houses are about 8 years old now..... I know for a fact his guys were priming all cuts. I have a job to look at there on Tuesday.:thumbsup:


Yes! Pix!:clap::notworthy
I always want to know
what it's *going* to look like. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> What is it?
> Web site says composite,
> is it like CDX?
> What?
> ...


 Neo, from what I remember, itreminds me of MDF or Masonite, maybe a cross breed?:laughing: I'll do my best to recon some pics on Tuesday evening.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

loneframer said:


> Neo, from what I remember, itreminds me of MDF or Masonite, maybe a cross breed?:laughing: I'll do my best to recon some pics on Tuesday evening.


Hmmmm, after replacing
truckloads of that LP, OSB crap
that was growing shelf fungus
and mushrooms......
I remain a skeptic on that
type of material.


I believe it was called....
_Stupid Siding_, and
_Stupid Trim._


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

enforcer said:


> loneframer,
> the first pic(your house).on the windows you 45ed the corners and then installed a drip cap to give it a crown type appearance? what size drip cap? 5/4, 3/4?


If these are what you meant, they are certainteed vinyl crowns. They drop into the J part of the lineal. They are hollow and have foam backer blocks to hold the shape. They have a nailing flange just like the lineals. The ends are capped with crown caps available seperately.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Hmmmm, after replacing
> truckloads of that LP, OSB crap
> that was growing shelf fungus
> and mushrooms......
> ...


 I don't know the exact makeup of the product, but that was the impression it gave me looking at an end cut. I never worked with it personally.:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.deckexpressions.com/products/hidden_deck_fasteners/cortex.html

they have this out now for white trim boards pvc!
this product is really impressive, we put about 30 screws and plugs in a 16" piece and standing 1 ft away from the piece it was difficult to point out the plugs!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

the cortex systems been out for awhile as a conceled fastener for composite decking ,Greg Di told me about it,i havent used it but it seems nice.
I agree with LF miratech looks like mdf,ive had a few pcs laying around outside no finish on them and it dosnt seem to affect it and it dosnt seem to absorb much water that i can tell


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

mirtek is good stuff... heavy too. we got it in 5/4 x 14 for this one house we did and i loved it!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I have had pieces uncovered for a couple winters and nothing major is wrong with them. I bought up a bunch last fall for my place (had money to do it at the time) and tarped it over the winter. One spot of the tarp dipped low enough it let water in and that spot lay submerged in water for quite a while. I had 1 piece get waterlogged, and a couple pieces distorted a bit (wavey) but other than that I haven't had any real problems with the stuff. It is easier to use than the smart board, it is cheap, and has a longer warranty than the smart. If sealed properly you shouldn't have any problems. It cannot be butted up against stucco, cement, or the like though.. but that is really not a problem, and if so, 30# felt is recommended as a moisture barrier.


----------



## kylemfk (Nov 1, 2006)

Miratec is a wood flour/ plastic blend, starts as a huge pile gets steamed and pressed. As long as cuts are primed (as mentioned here), it holds up well. I have been selling the cortex plugs for decking with great success. The trim plugs are just out and catching on fast. Regarding rabbetting joints on long runs of Azek, I believe that is in Azek install requirements and I highly recommend doing that. FYI to you guys, Miratec running a nice rebate right now, 25% back up to $500 I believe, check with your local reps.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

kylemfk said:


> Miratec is a wood flour/ plastic blend, starts as a huge pile gets steamed and pressed. As long as cuts are primed (as mentioned here), it holds up well. I have been selling the cortex plugs for decking with great success. The trim plugs are just out and catching on fast. Regarding rabbetting joints on long runs of Azek, I believe that is in Azek install requirements and I highly recommend doing that. FYI to you guys, Miratec running a nice rebate right now, 25% back up to $500 I believe, check with your local reps.


Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

As promised, here are the recon photos of Miratec after almost 8 years to the weather in a coastal location. Pretty impressive as far as moisture resistance. As far as the miters, I couldn't see any type of adhesive, can't say whether anything was used or not.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Another house with Miratec, a few months older than the first one.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats held up pretty well.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The kick outs are cute. :thumbsup:
Brick foundation is a great 
little detail too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cute Neo?:laughing::laughing:

I said something was pretty the other day!:blink:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

looks to have shrank a bit less than the mohagony...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> The kick outs are cute. :thumbsup:
> Brick foundation is a great
> little detail too.


 I framed the first house, not the second one. Same builder though. I hooked up with him when I framed this one next to the one with the kicks and bricks.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Thats held up pretty well.


 After seeing that, I'd use it on my own house, if I didn't Azek it already.:whistling


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I framed the first house, not the second one. Same builder though. *I hooked up with him when I framed this one...* .


 

come on man:no:


tmi...:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

world llc said:


> come on man:no:
> 
> 
> tmi...:laughing:


 what mean tmi?:blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

too much info.

A lot of people seem to hook up with their builders!!


----------



## mact60 (May 12, 2008)

*Loneframer?*

Obviously you do a ton of work with azek. The house with the eyebrow window are the larger beams made of glued up azek? If so when you need to remove material of Azek what is the easiest way planer, bandsaw, tablesaw? Are most all of the trim pics in this post azek.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mact60 said:


> Obviously you do a ton of work with azek. The house with the eyebrow window are the larger beams made of glued up azek? If so when you need to remove material of Azek what is the easiest way planer, bandsaw, tablesaw? Are most all of the trim pics in this post azek.


 All the trim on this house is Azek. The trusswork is 6x6s wrapped in mitered 1x material, glued with Christys Red Hot.
I have had best results with blades with fewer teeth, (40 on a 12" blade, 32 on a 10", 24 on an 8 1/4) fine cutting blades overheat the material and cause binding. 
I use pretty much basic woodworking tools for machining the material. All the column bases, overlays, caps and curved pieces are cut out of sheet goods.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

few more


----------



## trimchiree (Jun 21, 2009)

what a sharp lookin job loneframer


----------

